# international soft program for FM-200 & CO2 Calculations



## أبوبلال محمد سلامه (27 فبراير 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخواني الكرام اريد برنامج من احد ال Suppliers معترف به عالميا وسهل الاستعمال لحساب نظام الحريق FM-200 & CO2


----------



## د حسين (27 فبراير 2013)

السيد ابو بلال تحية وبعد 
اعتقد ان طلبك صعب نوعا ما ... ولكن توجد معادلات في nfpa يمكنك ان تحولها الى برنامج بسيط في الاكسل
اتمنى لك التوفيق​


----------



## fayek9 (27 فبراير 2013)

أغلب هذه البرامج تكون مع المورد ولماركات معينة ومصممة لمنتجات بعينها و يصعب الحصول عليها منفردة


----------



## الدكة (10 أبريل 2013)

مشاهدة المرفق Plumbing AND FIRE Calculations.rarمشاهدة المرفق Plumbing AND FIRE Calculations.rarاتمنى ان يكون المرفق يفي بالغرض


----------



## عمران احمد (11 أبريل 2013)

جزاكم الله كل خير و بارك الله فيكم اجمعين و الى الامام دائما


----------



## nofal (13 أبريل 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## engtamer.mech (13 أبريل 2013)

ارجو المساعدة ...........
انا مهندس موقع تكييف ..... انتقلت للعمل بشركة فى السعودية ولكنها لا يوجد بها ورشة لعمل دكت التكييف........
... وطلبوا منى قائمة بمعدات وماكينات الورشة لعمل ورشة للدكت خاصة بالشركة .......
.......... فما هى مكونات ورشة دكت التكييف ( الماكينات والمعدات ) وما هى مواصفات الماكينات ( التناية والدسارة ..... ) وغيرهم من الماكينات ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## TSC (29 ديسمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (5 يناير 2015)

شكراً لك على الرد


----------

